# Laguna Seca Speed WC Race weekend (SPOILER)



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The trip was great!  :thumbup:

Thanks to HACK for the great pics and just being HACK. 
Thanks to ScottN2Retro for pulling off all the passes and getting this trip organized!

You guys rock. :bow:

It was an excellent day. We were all exhausted the next day, but it was all worth it. I forgot to bring my sunblock... AGAIN.... and I think I got burned.... :banghead: It didn't put a damper on the days events. It was my first time actually being at Laguna Seca. WOW. What a track. Seeing races on TV there do the track no justice. The elevation change is just jaw dropping once you are actually there. Standing on the top of the hill by the infamous "corkscrew" gives you a crazy view of the track and the ocean off in the distance. :yikes: That climb to the top of the hill is a real hoot... what a hike. I think I downed two bottles of water a bit after I reached the top because I couldn't stand it anymore.

There was so much going on at the track that day... I was a bit confused from all the information/sensory overload.... engines reving in front of me.... Speed GT cars.... engines reving behind me.... ALMS cars.... engines reving off to the side.... Spec Miatas..... more engines reving off in the distance.... Super Karts..... Laguna Seca is a REALLY busy track.

I hope fun was had by all. I know I sure did. It was great seeing the local 'Festers there too.... SergioK, Raffi, WhatApex?!?!, Emission, Stuka, HACK, ScottN2Retro. And great seeing and talking to the teams (who were very hospitable to us... thanks to all the teams). Did you guys know some of the teams have closet 'Festers too? (GMG, TMS92... any more I didn't remember?)

One thing we learned.... FRS radios are completely worthless when the loud-a$$ racecars are going by.... all we could hear was "huh? what? come again? what did you say?" (I'm guessing that's what they were saying because all I heard was "VVwVhVaVtRRdRiRdOOyOoOuOOsOaOyOMMMMMM"
. Next time I guess we should all use text messaging if we have it during the times when cars are on track. 

So when are we going back to Laguna Seca guys? Next HPDS there? What'll it be?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Time to go pass out now. Doeboy, Stuka, Raffi, Sergio, Emission, WhatApex?!...etc, feel free to fill in with your experience.


I just got in... what a weekend!

I'd like to thank Scott, WhatApex and Stuka for setting up all the logistics for this weekend!! I had a blast.

FYI, highway 198 (cutting across the 5 to the 101) is quite an awesome road. According to Raffi and WhatApex, I managed to get a certain 330XI up on three around those twisties. 

Hack, awesome photos!

To the rest of the gang, it was good seeing you all.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Scott was kind enough to get me two passes - thanks a bunch! Unfortunately I couldn't go since my gf had to work overtime this weekend (tax accountant coming up on filing deadline on Sept 15). I caught some of the action on NBC though.

The HDPS in California for the rest of the year are: 9/20 - 21 at Buttonwillow, 10/31 - 11/1 at Sears Point, and 11/23 - 24 at Laguna Seca. Looks like the 12/6 - 7 school at Laguna Seca has been cancelled.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Great shots Hack. I'm glad you guys had fun.
I think they were suppose to show some of the race on NBC but there was some lame infomercial on.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> ...If Raffi would move out of the way.


Why don't you learn better photographer placement? :dunno:

 :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The week-end was great. Thanks to Scott the :bigpimp: for fixing us up with the passes, HACK for the pics, to WhatApex?!? and his wife for the awesome and entertaining drive up and back, VJ and his wife for their incredible hospitality, Sergio for driving like a [email protected], and everyone else for being there and hanging out. It was truly an awesome, though tiring, experience with fellow 'festers.

BTW, I'm glad I got those earplugs as soon as I got to the track, they were essential - you would not believe how loud the Bimmers, GT cars and especially the ALMS cars were. :yikes: 

I can't wait for the Buttonwillow school in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Was Maki driving Jonsson's car? I heard that they had it up for rent. Guess they needed the money.
> 
> I watched the live timing and scoring for the GT race. Billy with all that weight still went to the front. Imagine, the 3.2L M3 competing against an 8L Viper. Those Vipers seemed to do well though with that monster engine.


That's correct. I don't know the reason, but Maki was driving Jonsson's car for this race.

PTG really is amazing. In qualifying the regular 4 drivers weren't running any faster than 8th (8 - 11 with Bryce Miller 5th). In the race, all 4 finished in the top 8, with 3 in the top 5 

Dan - it's Rich Maki and MICKEY Miller 

Chris - Bill A. is about my height 

Doeboy - forgot member bmwork1 (Jim Osborn)

Hey, any of you guys that were there for the GT race (Raffi, etc.) want to give any commentary?

Laguna Seca GT Results

GT race notes

Manny Matz drove the only BMW not from Team PTG, and even though finished at the back of the field, the car isn't fully configured for GT class yet. HACK should have a pic of that car as well.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll be watching for other photos out there. Here is one site that has a few:

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/series.asp?S=SCCA-WC&Y=0


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

If I had some time tonight I'll process more images. I've got about 350 shots taken at high res and on my pokey first generation G3 Powerbook it takes a bit of time to process them. Got to keep in mind to process them RAW too, because when I adjust for the Mac monitors, color gets washed out on the PC. 

I have a great sequence of shots when Mickey Miller made the move on Ralph through the corkscrew. Also a couple of other sequences of passes on the Qualifying laps for ALMS cars. Some of the shots of the opening two laps for the Touring race was confusing the crap out of my camera's advanced predictive focus computer since there's so many targets to focus to and they're all moving so damn fast.

Again, it was really too bad Ken Dobson had mechanical problems. I went back through the image archives and on the lap prior to his mechanical failure, he was two cars ahead of Turner and running strong. Also, I can't wait until the Speed broadcast of the race, I want to see the battle going on between Turner and Sofronas once again. That was cool how every other lap they'd make a pass or attempt a pass at each other.

That 200lbs of weight penalty really hurt Auberlen's chances at a win on this race. You can clearly see that he's got barely enough to hang with Attenberg but just lacks the oomph to pass him. Especially when they caught up to lapped traffic, Auberlen really closed the gap but Jeff just seems to have some reserve HP somewhere to keep Bill off his back.

All in all, this has not only been a great race but also a good season for Speed World Challenge. I was hoping for a better showing by the BMWs especially given that Laguna Seca was literally Ken Dobson's home track. But the Mazdas were STRONG here, despite Shauna Marinus' poor showing.

I still think Shauna will be the first female Driver's Champion in the series, and she's damn HOT as well. Maybe Turner or TecMark should pick her up as a driver next year...


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Awesome pics HACK, looks like you have that camera down pretty well now. :thumbup: 

Glad you guys had such a great time. 

--SONET


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

What a cool Saturday.

I woke at 3:15 AM for the solitary drive up to Laguna Seca (I drove the X5). Got to the track and found Scott talking to all the teams as he lugged around a backpack full of Bimmerfest decals (and doing an excellent job I may add).

Met up with everyone else a bit later and enjoyed hanging out with the teams, and catching a cool race. Those cars are LOUD!

The weather was about perfect! From the Corkscrew, you could see the ocean off in the distance (too bad my camera was left in the X5).

After the race - another 5 hour drive home... exhausted (but worth it). Back home by 9:45 PM.

It was nice seeing everyone - and a special thanks to Scott for coordinating the event and lining up the tickets!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Emission said:


> After the race - another 5 hour drive home... exhausted (but worth it). Back home by 9:45 PM.


I dunno how you do it man. I only did about 3.5 hours of total driving in the morning and on the way home and I'm still tired as hell right now. It takes EFFORT this morning just to concentrate on typing.

And YOU drove by yourself.

At least it's nice to know some of us made it back in one piece. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

A co-worker of mine sent me this linky with more pics from Laguna Seca...

http://gallery.unsteady.net/view_album.php?set_albumName=ls


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I dunno how you do it man.


Conditioning? :dunno:

:angel:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

My imaginary friends Beavis and Butthead left SFC after having a nice lunch in China Town at 2:00 PM for LA.

They then made one stop to watch the end of the bike race at Button Willow. By 6 o'clock they were at the Valencia In N out for dinner. :bigpimp: 

Supposedly, the trip can be done in easily 4 hours. :eeps: 

But I wouldn't know, I drive the speed limit. :angel2: 

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> But I wouldn't know, I drive the speed limit. :angel2:


The road's speed limit, or the car's speed limit? :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> The road's speed limit, or the car's speed limit? :eeps:


Isn't that one in the same??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Isn't that one in the same??? :dunno: :dunno:


Oh... let's not forget... depending on the tire.... there's the tires' speed limit as well....


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow. Finally checked out this thread. Very, very cool.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Isn't that one in the same??? :dunno: :dunno:


:tsk:  What a way to set a good example.:tsk:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> :tsk:  What a way to set a good example.:tsk:


I think Sergio has a friend named Beavis who lives by the "one in the same" philosophy.... hehe

or was that "doomahhs"?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I think Sergio has a friend named Beavis who lives by the "one in the same" philosophy.... hehe
> 
> or was that "doomahhs"?


No comment! :rofl:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Wow. Finally checked out this thread. Very, very cool.


Never realized how active Bimmerfest.com Racing was, heh?

Just for a little history here, I think it's pretty cool that the first pro driver to sport the Bimmerfest.com logo on his car was indeed Bill Auberlen at the Mosport race earlier this year.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> :tsk:  What a way to set a good example.:tsk:


Two words for you: shad dap.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Again, it was really too bad Ken Dobson had mechanical problems. I went back through the image archives and on the lap prior to his mechanical failure, he was two cars ahead of Turner and running strong. Also, I can't wait until the Speed broadcast of the race, I want to see the battle going on between Turner and Sofronas once again. That was cool how every other lap they'd make a pass or attempt a pass at each other.


That whole group of cars was a literal dog fight and Will Turner and Ken Dobson have run next to each other in several races this year.

It is a shame about Ken. He was running strong, but I think that cam timing adjustment earlier in the day may have been the culprit. Talking to Jim Osborn, he said that may have made the engine run hotter and the resevoir is on the left side (after the race, a crew member told me first the car was heating up, then coolant was leaking around the left front). Jim said those Rubello motors can run hot when rung out too much. Nic Jonsson had overheating problems at Sear's Point.

Doug at TMS was kind enough to post some more pics of the race taken by Gerd Auberlen:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=509685


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

A nice pic of the Manny Matz GMG car that ran in GT was found on rf


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Some pretty good action shots got posted on www.TheRaceSite.com.

http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfmpagetype=3&template=event2.cfm&fei=290

One from www.ZOOMPICS.com (Shame Lumley):

http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?pagetype=2&form_article=5837


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

From Ken Nord:

http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?pagetype=2&form_article=5857


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

From Juha Lievonen:

http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?pagetype=2&form_article=5846


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Motorsport.com has added a lot of new action shots:

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?Y=2003&S=SCCA-WC&E=Laguna_Seca/Saturday_Touring_race


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Holy Cow!*

HACK gave me a CD with the pics he took - there's over 400 pics! :yikes: I'll never be able to go through them all! :bigpimp:

Check out this pic. Hey HACK, did you notice that the bimmerfest.com logo appears to be slightly curved?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> did you notice that the bimmerfest.com logo appears to be slightly curved?




Leave it up to a freakin' graphic designer to completely botch putting on the sticker.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Leave it up to a freakin' graphic designer to completely botch putting on the sticker.


I'm not sure I could do any better. Guess we'll find out in a few weeks. doeboy did a pretty good job on the right side.

*in HACK's defense, it should be noted that this was very early in the morning after a 'midnight run' to the track from LA. Also, there was no soapy water solution or squeegee used.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

One thing though, having a fairly competitive race up front (where Bill Auberlen had a slim shot of taking Attenberg) made for a boring race on TV. They concentrated so much on Auberlen and Attenberg they missed out on some of the best action on the track that day...Like the battle between Sofronas and Turner.

Also, I wasn't aware of how well Bob Stretch was doing and it was too bad he lost the podium on the 2nd to last lap. Funny thing was the commentators were saying that Hemmington (?sp) wasn't pushing Stretch enough and next thing you know, he pulled off a move.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> One thing though, having a fairly competitive race up front (where Bill Auberlen had a slim shot of taking Attenberg) made for a boring race on TV. They concentrated so much on Auberlen and Attenberg they missed out on some of the best action on the track that day...Like the battle between Sofronas and Turner.
> 
> Also, I wasn't aware of how well Bob Stretch was doing and it was too bad he lost the podium on the 2nd to last lap. Funny thing was the commentators were saying that Hemmington (?sp) wasn't pushing Stretch enough and next thing you know, he pulled off a move.


There were definitely some battles in the 7-12 positions. :thumbup:

We just missed talking to Bob Stretch in the paddock after the race, so don't know what happened, but it looked like the setup on his car was starting to go away on him. Would have been great to see another BMW on the podium.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> We just missed talking to Bob Stretch in the paddock after the race, so don't know what happened, but it looked like the setup on his car was starting to go away on him. Would have been great to see another BMW on the podium.


Could be a blister on the tires. Would be nice to get some comments from the WheelsAmerica guys. I saw him understeer badly into a couple of corners on the last lap and had to fight tooth and nails to hold Shauna Marinus off.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Could be a blister on the tires. Would be nice to get some comments from the WheelsAmerica guys. I saw him understeer badly into a couple of corners on the last lap and had to fight tooth and nails to hold Shauna Marinus off.


Could it have been something mechanical? (sway bar end link break or something?) He was sure running a strong 3rd up until the end. Here's a pic early on with him and Auberlen running 3-4 behind Pierre before the safety car came out. Both Stretch and Auberlen jump him on the restart.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> I'm not sure I could do any better. Guess we'll find out in a few weeks. doeboy did a pretty good job on the right side.
> 
> *in HACK's defense, it should be noted that this was very early in the morning after a 'midnight run' to the track from LA. Also, there was no soapy water solution or squeegee used.


:bigpimp: thank you... thank you.... *bow* :rofl:

I used the back of my hand to wipe the area clean before applying the decal... luckily I noticed it was a bit dirty before I started so.... :eeps:

Maybe we'll get some more decal practice on a certain other car coming down to the area soon....


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :bigpimp: thank you... thank you.... *bow* :rofl:
> 
> I used the back of my hand to wipe the area clean before applying the decal... luckily I noticed it was a bit dirty before I started so.... :eeps:
> 
> Maybe we'll get some more decal practice on a certain other car coming down to the area soon....


So basically your hand was filthy when you shaking Boris and Bill's hands :rofl: I think we're going to get a little decal removal practice first 

Talking to Jim Osborn yesterday, it appears that Ken Dobson has sold this nice car. Put a 3.91 rear end in it like the Turner guys have and I think with that M54 engine, he could have been on the podium at some races. Here's a couple more shots of the 7-12 dog fight that went on in that race (all pics have been courtesy of HACK :thumbup: )


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

So what's ken going to be driving?


----------

